# FS: Lots of stuff...Tank, heater, light, etc...



## Ssogi (May 11, 2010)

Hello .

Unfortunately, I'm getting out of this hobby. So gotta sell all my stuff.

First major thing I wanna get rid of is "

1 >SOLD
2> SOLD
3> SOLD
4> SOLD
5> Fluval 205 : no rattling sound or any noise. asking $50
6> Aquaclear 70 : Comes with sponge and media + extension pipe. Mint. Asking $30
7> Ebo Jager heater 100w : $15
8> big bucket (salt bucket with those nemo) of used ADA soil. haven't teared down my CRS tank yet. so lemme know if ur interested.
$15

9> Leopard Gecko with everything you need. Reptile cage , bedding, dish, etc. <On HOLD>

More stuff to come...Too many things to get rid of...lol

778 960 2060

Thanks,

Min


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

min. i would like to get your ADA soil and the 24 inch light. I work in burnaby... maybe we could meet up tomorrow or during the weekend?


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Sorry to hear you are getting out of the hobby.

You mention heater in the title. Do you have some and what would be the price? I need a small one for 5 g or so. I can pick up during the weekend at your local Starbuck where we met before.
Thanks.


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

min, sent you a pm and a text msg. kindly let me know if we could meet over the weekend i would like to get the ADA


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

Pm'ed you for 36" Coralife Dual T5 fixture.


----------



## Ssogi (May 11, 2010)

sorry for the late reply guys...soooo many pms in my inbox.


----------



## Ssogi (May 11, 2010)

to the top


----------



## Ssogi (May 11, 2010)

one more bump


----------



## rave93 (Dec 7, 2010)

sent you a pm for the fluval, waiting for a reply thanks


----------



## hotspike (Dec 1, 2010)

Do you still have the Aquaclear 70?


----------



## blazingazn (Sep 18, 2011)

bump I messaged you.


----------



## Ssogi (May 11, 2010)

sorry for the late reply....all pms have been replied~


----------



## blazingazn (Sep 18, 2011)

Please message me regarding the ADA Soil


----------

